# rotten muffler, what do you guys run?



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

2006 dodge ram 2500 diesel

I started my truck up yesterday morning when I herd a nice rumble. Only to find out my muffler rotted out.


I'd like to replace it with an aftermarket one to allow better air flow but do not want something too loud or with drone. Any suggestions?

I'd also like to stay away from custom fab. an exhaust..

thanks


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

rotted already ? i hear alot of people use the donaldson mufflers. i had a 5'' mbrp on mine but i took it off, it was just too loud when i was towing. id stick with a cat back system too, keeps the drone out plus the stock exaust flows fine anyway.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I dont have a diesel but I just run stock. I put enough money into my trucks without buying expensive high performance stuff. I had 2 guys subbing for me a couple years ago, one had cherry bombs (he was asked by a place we did not to come back) and the other guy had flow masters on his gasser and it sounded good but a little loud for plowing.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

sno commander;1061047 said:


> rotted already ? i hear alot of people use the donaldson mufflers.


M090544 is what I have. 51" long, 9" in diameter. Only slightly louder than stock, but much lower EGT's when pulling.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Why not put a nice 8" stack through your cargo bed :laughing:


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

straight pipe it. Cheap easy fix. Mine did it too.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Cutter1;1061076 said:


> straight pipe it. Cheap easy fix. Mine did it too.


I would but I hear there's a lot of droning... disagree?
Any problems passing inspection?

I think she rotted out because there too much coal burning out hah


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

JohnnyU;1061070 said:


> M090544 is what I have. 51" long, 9" in diameter. Only slightly louder than stock, but much lower EGT's when pulling.


Did you find it gave you a nice deep tone? I dont want a raspy sound like banks exhaust

I really like the sound of aero but am worried of it been to loud


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I used a 4" stainless magnaflo system. no problems and fits great.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Cutter1;1061076 said:


> straight pipe it. Cheap easy fix. Mine did it too.


He's looking for a *QUIET* solution, not a God-awful loud solution.

It's a nice quiet Diesel tone, no drone in the cab at all. Just got back from a 500 mile road trip last Sunday night, we were able to carry on a conversation at a rgular level the whole time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

JohnnyU;1061132 said:


> He's looking for a *QUIET* solution, not a God-awful loud solution.
> 
> It's a nice quiet Diesel tone, no drone in the cab at all. Just got back from a 500 mile road trip last Sunday night, we were able to carry on a conversation at a rgular level the whole time.


hottexhaust.com search google for a coupon code great deals


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not very interested in putting a cat-back on the truck because I'd imagine it will be to loud


I just want a deep sound that will bolt in place of the stock muffler or require minimal fab work...

im still liking the aero mufflers, any one use them?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

ajslands;1061071 said:


> Why not put a nice 8" stack through your cargo bed :laughing:











Please no stacks are terrible.


----------



## chugbug (Aug 15, 2010)

Stacks are awesome for a show/fun truck. Otherwise they can get pretty loud right behind the cab when you're working it.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

chugbug;1063912 said:


> Stacks are awesome for a show/fun truck. Otherwise they can get pretty loud right behind the cab when you're working it.


I totally agree. I have stacks on my F350. Its great until you tow something or go on a long trip. I drove 12 hours straight last week and I thought I was going to puke my head hurt so bad. My ears were ringing all night. Still love it tho! As for the OP, I'd straight pipe it and see what you think of it and then go from there.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

i ordered a aero turbine 4040...will see what it sounds like


thank for all the suggestions!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

They sound great on Youtube. Hopefully it'll sound just as good for you.


----------



## Rogan (Aug 30, 2010)

on my '96, I have Jacobs Exh. brake, 4" DP. At one time, I had dual 5" stacks, no cat, no muffler, and was stupid loud.. I mean INSANELY LOUD.. I hated it..










Now, I've replaced the dual 5's with a single 7", and a resonator. It's fairly quiet in the cab, even towing my 9000lb trailer. Oddly, it's about 70% quieter than the dual 5s, even before I added a resonator.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I don't know what is is, but stacks still seem to ******* and unprofessional to me. That's my own personal opinion and I don't expect anyone to agree with me, just tossing that out there...


Besides, look how much bedspace you lose.


----------



## Rogan (Aug 30, 2010)

JohnnyU;1066527 said:


> Besides, look how much bedspace you lose.


yeah, about 6-8".
I still carry 30-40 sheets of drywall in the truck, with ease.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

JohnnyU;1066527 said:


> I don't know what is is, but stacks still seem to ******* and unprofessional to me. That's my own personal opinion and I don't expect anyone to agree with me, just tossing that out there...
> 
> Besides, look how much bedspace you lose.


agreed, but i would but them on a personal truck but not a work truck.


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the aero AT3030 on my gasser and its pretty loud. a little more aggressive than flowmaster, but nice sound. I'm sure with a diesel it will be significantly louder, likely too loud if you are looking for quiet yet aggressive. I love mine though!


----------



## 1 ctpax (Sep 21, 2010)

I hope you meant the Aero 4040XL, The plain 4040 is louder than stock for sure.


----------

